# Jobseekers Allowance - How does my student status and savings afftect it?



## Cityliving (1 May 2008)

Hey there,

I am to become redundant in June having been working teaching whilst completing a postgraduate degree.

I have been paying taxes etc. I wonder if I am applying for jobseekers allowance whilst still a registered full time student will this affect it.

I also have just decided to rent out my own place as I dont know when I will be working etc and I cant afford to risk the mortgage. Will my equity now be taken into account in terms of my "savings". I have some savings I know these  are taken into account but I also have a huge mortgage and some student loans are these taken into account?

With thanks


----------



## Welfarite (1 May 2008)

You cannot claim Jobseeker's Allowance or Benefit while you are a full-time student.


----------



## Cityliving (1 May 2008)

But other post-grads have done so?? Some other posts said they had or are they wrong?


----------



## Welfarite (1 May 2008)

As a registered full-time student you would not be considered available for and genuinely seeking full-time employment, two of the basic conditions for claiming JB. 

I am only answering based on the info. you gave. I can't comment on "other posts" as I don't know what their exact circumstances are/were!


----------



## ClubMan (1 May 2008)

Cityliving said:


> But other post-grads have done so?? Some other posts said they had or are they wrong?


Are you genuinely available for and seeking work? If not then you don't qualify for _Jobseekers Allowance/Benefit_. End of story.


----------



## Cityliving (1 May 2008)

Oh I intend on working a normal 9-5 and completing writing in two months,

I cant afford not to work a proper job but until I get one (my qualifications are quite specified) I will need to get some assistance.


----------



## ClubMan (1 May 2008)

Sorry - I don't fully understand your previous post. Are you available for and seeking work? If so then you can apply for _JA/JB_. If not then you can't. Why not just apply and provide the necessary information and let _SW _make a decision?


----------



## Cityliving (2 May 2008)

Oh I want to work but I am concerned that me being a registered student will make them think I`m not able to go working when I am.

Its hard to prove I am, I am applying for jobs etc but was concerned they would just say well are you really able to. Plus I have my apt which is now considered an investment which I gather means I have savings which essentially removes all my potential payments


----------



## ClubMan (2 May 2008)

If I was you then I would just apply and let them decide. Obviously you must be honest and truthful when dealing with them, filling in forms, answering questions etc. Your means are only relevant to means tested _JA_. If you qualify for _PRSI _linked _JB _then these are irrelevant. It's not that hard to provide evidence that you are applying for jobs, getting refusals or interviews etc. if asked.


----------

